# Need a partner



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I am getting too old to go fishing by myself anymore. Need someone to go during the week. I have a 16' Express with a 50 hp Yamaha. I fish the small lakes and bays off of the ICW and east Matagorda Bay. I use artificials but I do have a live baitwell if you like live bait. I fish 2 or 3 times a week. I live in West Columbia.
Pat


----------



## tony7758 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pat
I am off Fridays. I would be interested in fishing some Fridays in that area. PM me
Tony


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Info*

Off on Fridays as well, don't mind handling some expenses either...

Kreg


----------



## knotacare (Feb 1, 2010)

I would love to go with you on any Sunday! I generally go offshore and have been missing good bay fishing.
Keith
281-391-9170


----------

